Ask HN: Freelancers: have you had success with client referral schemes? - quizbiz
======
gk1
The first thing I suggest doing is not call it a "scheme." Focus on building
relationships, not running a scheme. When you build a relationship (trust and
respect) then the referrals will come.

You may need to push a few people to make a referral ("Hey I have some
availability next month, know someone like you who can use my help?"), and
they'll do it without any scheme or reward.

